# Dickey Betts Lessons



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

A discussion about Dickey Betts and his playing & tone on another forum led me to digging up these videos and posting them. I figured I should also post them here in case anyone is interested.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I found this to be quite informative too.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Great find. I’m gonna take a look at these.


----------



## MFW777 (Aug 3, 2017)

One of my favourites, thanks for posting!


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lola said:


>



Um ok. Not sure what that had to do with the thread topic.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

colchar said:


> Um ok. Not sure what that had to do with the thread topic.


Sorry it was meant to go in the random thread.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

For anyone who likes the song "Melissa":


----------



## Markysharky (Aug 28, 2019)

Thanks for sharing


----------

